

How Toy Story can be explained by the Psychology of Slavery - thinker
http://www.quora.com/Toy-Story/At-the-end-of-Toy-Story-the-toys-come-to-life-and-scare-Sid-But-I-thought-they-werent-allowed-to-move-and-be-themselves-in-front-of-humans-How-does-this-work-in-the-story-What-can-toys-do-and-what-cant-they-do

======
hugh3
The idea of sentient toys becomes horrifying in all sorts of ways if you take
it seriously. How many of your once-loved childhood toys have now been sealed
in cold dark boxes for years? How many have been ripped to pieces or discarded
in garbage dumps?

On the other hand, another thing that bugs me about many American writers
about slavery is that they only consider it in the context of 19th-century
America, rather than as something that occurred in nearly all parts of the
world for nearly all of history.

~~~
thinker
There needs to be a dark and gritty Toy Story retelling in the same spirit as
"Pride and Prejudice and Zombies"

~~~
hugh3
The Chuckie movies?

~~~
thinker
Aha I didn't even think of that. Chuckie was just insane though. I'm thinking
of a Matrix Revolutions for Toy Story.

